# Elektronikas forums >  Regulējamais auto akumulātora lādētājs

## Tugriks

varbūt kāds ir tādu taisijis un var ielikt kādu shēmu ?

----------


## Mairis

vo, es ar šito gribu zināt, jo mētājas mājā sačakarēts lādētājs, kurš kādreiz bija regulējams.

----------


## Mosfet

Kādu impulsa vai " parasto ar klasisko trafu"?

----------


## Mairis

parasto trafu!

----------


## marizo

Lūdzu - shēma, apraksts. Pats šo neesmu taisījis, bet uz šīm mikroshēmām (TOP) ir redzētas daudzas shēmas, arī darbībā.

----------


## marizo

Ja kas, visvienkāršākā auto akumulatora uzlādes ierīce no 220 tīkla ir virknē ar akumulatoru ieslēgta diode un 220V/40 W lampiņa.  ::

----------


## karloslv

tas arī vistiešākais ceļš uz beigtu akumulatoru

----------


## marizo

nestrīdos  :: 
Bet varētu pakomentēt - kāpēc?

----------


## Didzis

Beidziet tak ākstīties. Nu nevajag aķu lādētājā nekādas mikrenes un kruto elektroniku. Pilnīgi pietiek ar četrām diodēm un trafiņu ar pārslēdzamu primāro tinumu.  Tāds lādētājs perfekti lādē un aķi nu nemaz nebendē. Visi tie lādētāji ar mainīgu lādēšanas strāvu un citām fīčām vēl nevienu akumulatoru nav uzcēluši no" miroņiem". Faktiski jau arī lādēšanas strāva nav jāmaina. Parasti jau jālādē vieglā autiņa aķi un tam vajag kādus 4-6A. Uztaisi lādētāju uz 5A un viss būs OK. Vismaz es jau gadus divdesmit lietoju  lādētāju un tā arī ne reizi nēsmu pārslēdzis lādēšanas strāvu. Kad pieslēdz lādētāju pie tukša aķa tad strāva 5A amopērmetram aiziet līdz galam, bet kad aķis pēc 14 stundām uzlādējies, tad stāv kautkur pie 2A. Nu nevajag neko srežģitāku taisīt.

----------


## marizo

Es jau arī nesaku, ka nederēs lētīe ķīniešu brīnumi - tur jau tās 4ras diodes meklējamas.  ::

----------


## ezis666

Priekš svina aķa Didzis jau pareizi teica.Ko sarežģītāku vajag tikai priekš LiIon un NiMH

----------


## Didzis

Jautājums jau bija par autiņa aķa lādētāju. Protams, akumulators no fotoaparāta jālādē pilnīgi ar citu lādētāju un ar citām strāvām. Autiņa svina akumulators nav kaprīzs kā  NiMH ar visādiem atmiņas efektiem. Vienīgais, to nedrīkst galīgi izlādēu atstāt uz ilgāku laiku, tad aķim ir kirdik. Pārlādēt prastu autiņa aķi praktiski nav iespējams. Nezinu, kas stāv tais ķīniešu lādētājos, bet, pārsvarā, vecajos krievu lādētājos stāv trafiņš, četras 10A diodes un drošinātājs. Grūti jau mūsdienu cilvēkam, kurš mobiļņiku maina reizi pus gadā un citu elektroniku reizi gadā, ieskaidrot, ka akumulatoru lēdētājs nenoveco un aķi mierīgi var uzlādēt ar trisdesmit gadus vecu elementāru lādētāju.

----------


## ezis666



----------


## GuntisK

Te izskanēja jautājums par to, kas tad ir tais ķīniešu aķu lādētājos. Parasts komparators uz tranzistoriem, relejs, kas barojas no akumulatora!!! un kurš savukārt ieslēdz pašu vienkāršāko jaudas!!! regulatoru (lai regulētu strāvu) uz simistora un dinistora DB3, maziņš transformators kurš tik tikko velk uz 5A un diožu tiltiņš. Un maksā tāds sūds un līdzīgi pie 60Ls! Pats labākais ir Didža ieteiktais.   ::

----------


## Texx

Kādā no krievu "Radio" žurnāliem bija tāda shēma. Bija iespēja lādēt akumulatoru līdz noteiktam spriegumam uz klemmēm, pēc tam akumulators varēja stāvēt pie tā lādētāja klāt un nepārlādējās vai otrs veids lādēt akumulatoru ar noteiktu strāvas lielumu. Cik lasīta teorija tad mašīnas ākus jālādē ar 0.1 x A.h strāvas. Piemēram 75 Ah aķi var lādēt ar max 7.5A strāvu. Tas lādētājs bija izgatavots no datora barošanas bloka, klāt tikai indikācijas un regulatori. Pats tādu taisījos uztaisīt, bet kaut kā noslinkoju. Bet par tiem akumulatoriem taisnība, cik esmu mēģinājis reanimēt nekad nekas nav sanācis. Prātīgāk laikam ir savlaicīgi uzpasēt.

----------


## Mairis

Man vajag regulējamu, jo situācija ir tāda:
Bija labs lādētājs/startētājs START M, kurš lādēja virs 10A un startēt varēja ar 100A.
Sagāja čupā visa tā automātika un vairs nevarēja neko uzlādēt.
Piemetu parastas diodes, a šis uzreiz dod aķim iekšā pilnu katušku, jo trafs tak nežēlīgais.
Iekšā orģināli nāk 2 lieli tiristori.
Lādētājs tika iedots vienam čalim, lai kautko uzķīmiķo. Šis tur kautko salodēja, lādēja ap 25-30A.
Un tad gadījās patukšs lielais 150Ah aķis. Piemetu lādēt, deva kautkur ap 70A iekšā.
Pēc kautkādām minūtēm skatos šim iekšā jau ar liesmu deg. Izslēdzu ārā, atrāvu vaļā un tās pieķīmiķotas detaļas  bija nodegušas un visi lodējumi izkusuši.
Tāpēc vajadzētu izzināt, kā lai viņu uztaisa regulējamu, bez automātikas, lai var uzkruķīt kaut tikai dažus ampērus.

----------


## marizo

Nu jā.. Gadās, ka arī parasts lādētājs (ar trafu un 4 diodēm) nodeg. Sagāja akumulators uz īso lādēšanas laikā, bet sekundārajā ķēdē drošinātājs nebija iebūvēts.
Par to regulēšanas iespēju - darbā ir impulsu barošanas bloki (bet tas nav svarīgi, izejā tik un tā līdzstrāva), kuriem slodzes strāvu regulē ar jaudīgu MOSFETu un impulsu platuma modulāciju, pēc tam drosele, kas nolīdzina pulsācijas. Visu to paļurku vada ar UC3823 mikreni- var sabūvēt tur visādas strāvas stabilizācijas, īsslēguma aizsardzību u.c. fīčas.
Vienkāršākā gadījumā, iespējams, varētu iztikt ar 555 taimeri un poci, ar kuru regulētu izejas strāvu, mainot PWM aizpildījumu (šī tagad tāda fiksā ideja, nezinu, kā ar darbību  ::  )

----------


## Didzis

Akumulatoru vislabāk lādēt ar 0,1 strāvu no aķa kapacitātes. Tātad tie paši manis pieminētie 4-6A ir pilnīgi pietiekoši. Ja būs 75Ah aķis, tad palādē nedaudz ilgāk un aķis vienalga būs pilns. Akumulatoru lādēšanā nevajag aptiekas precizitāti. Konkrētā situācijā orģinālajam transformātoram vajag notīt dažus vijumus un piemeklēt attiecīgo lādēšanas strāvu. Skaidrs, ka aķi nevar ilgi lādēt ar 70A strāvu. Aķis var pārkarst.

----------


## Mairis

> Nu jā.. Gadās, ka arī parasts lādētājs (ar trafu un 4 diodēm) nodeg. Sagāja akumulators uz īso lādēšanas laikā, bet sekundārajā ķēdē drošinātājs nebija iebūvēts.
> Par to regulēšanas iespēju - darbā ir impulsu barošanas bloki (bet tas nav svarīgi, izejā tik un tā līdzstrāva), kuriem slodzes strāvu regulē ar jaudīgu MOSFETu un impulsu platuma modulāciju, pēc tam drosele, kas nolīdzina pulsācijas. Visu to paļurku vada ar UC3823 mikreni- var sabūvēt tur visādas strāvas stabilizācijas, īsslēguma aizsardzību u.c. fīčas.
> Vienkāršākā gadījumā, iespējams, varētu iztikt ar 555 taimeri un poci, ar kuru regulētu izejas strāvu, mainot PWM aizpildījumu (šī tagad tāda fiksā ideja, nezinu, kā ar darbību  )


 Aķis jau nesagāja uz īso, vnk tās detaļas neizturēja, trafs un ,iespējams, ka arī tiristori izdzīvoja.

----------


## Mairis

> Akumulatoru vislabāk lādēt ar 0,1 strāvu no aķa kapacitātes. Tātad tie paši manis pieminētie 4-6A ir pilnīgi pietiekoši. Ja būs 75Ah aķis, tad palādē nedaudz ilgāk un aķis vienalga būs pilns. Akumulatoru lādēšanā nevajag aptiekas precizitāti. Konkrētā situācijā orģinālajam transformātoram vajag notīt dažus vijumus un piemeklēt attiecīgo lādēšanas strāvu. Skaidrs, ka aķi nevar ilgi lādēt ar 70A strāvu. Aķis var pārkarst.


 Bet kā tad lai es to strāvu samazinu?
Tāpēc jau man vajag regulējamu!

----------


## abergs

...vai ieslēgt virknē ar akumulatoru dažādas jaudas auto lampas dažādās kombinācijās.....

----------


## Mairis

> ...vai ieslēgt virknē ar akumulatoru dažādas jaudas auto lampas dažādās kombinācijās.....


  bet kur tad ir tāds patērētājs, kas var ierobežot tos 70-80A, jo trafs jau var iedot 100A!!

----------


## Vikings

Nu nav jau reālajā laikā no 70A jāaprij 65A un jāatstāj 5A aķa lādēšanai. Ja caur spuldzēm plūdīs 5A, tad tie paši 5A plūdīs caur aķi. Pārējie 65A paliks neizmantoti.

----------


## marizo

Neprecīzi izteicos, par to gadījumu, kad aķis saiet uz īso - tas bija no personīgās pieredzes.
Varētu padomāt, ka Tavā iekārtā strāvu regulēja tiristoru taisngriezis sekundārajā tinumā. Grūti jau pateikt - izdzīvoja vai ne. 
Redzi, lai varētu Tev kaut kādus risinājumus ieteikt, nepieciešams saprast kaut tādas lietas, kā rezistoru (patērētāju) virknes slēgums, savādāk sanāk tā, ka Vikings te fantazē par kaut kādiem mistiskiem 65A, kuri kaut kur pazūd..

----------


## Tugriks

Vispār jau tas lādējamais man bija vajadzīgs priekš alumīnija anodēšanas. Ar regulējamiem apm. no 1-10A

----------


## Vikings

> Vikings te fantazē par kaut kādiem mistiskiem 65A, kuri kaut kur pazūd..


 Es vienkārši redzu, ka cilvēks nesaprot līdz galam kas īsti ir strāva, tādēļ stāstu ļiti vienkāršoti lai saprastu...

----------


## Didzis

Tak praktiski jebkuram trafam var piemeklēt tādu sekundārā tinuma vijumu skaitu, lai panāktu vajadzīgo lādēšanas strāvu. Var tam paašm esošajam trafam primārajā tīkla pusē ielikt autotransformātoru un regulēt strāvu ļoti precīzi. Var, kā jau te teica, strāvas ķēdē ieslēgt kvēlspuldzi. Vārdu sakot, ir ļoti daudz dažādi risinājumi. Protams,  tas nav sarkano vadu saslēgt ar plus klemi un zilo ar mīnusu. Ir jābūt vismaz elementātrām zināšanām elektronikā un jāprot rīkoties ar testeri.

----------


## Mairis

> Tak praktiski jebkuram trafam var piemeklēt tādu sekundārā tinuma vijumu skaitu, lai panāktu vajadzīgo lādēšanas strāvu. Var tam paašm esošajam trafam primārajā tīkla pusē ielikt autotransformātoru un regulēt strāvu ļoti precīzi. Var, kā jau te teica, strāvas ķēdē ieslēgt kvēlspuldzi. Vārdu sakot, ir ļoti daudz dažādi risinājumi. Protams,  tas nav sarkano vadu saslēgt ar plus klemi un zilo ar mīnusu. Ir jābūt vismaz elementātrām zināšanām elektronikā un jāprot rīkoties ar testeri.


 stāstu vēlreiz:
Man vajag pārtaisīt to pašu pusizjaukto lādētāju, bez trafa mainīšanas vai autotransformatora lietošanas. Vajag lai var regulēt no 0 un kautvai līdz tiem visiem 100A

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> varbūt kāds ir tādu taisijis un var ielikt kādu shēmu ?


 gan ka googlē ir risinājumi vairāki...
Vēlams ieslēgt strāvas stabilizatoru un kaut kādu komparātoru pēc sprieguma, kas pārslēdz strāvas stabilizātoru uz mazāku strāvu, vai izslēdz vispār...
Visai interesanta ir akumulātora "trenēšana" uzlādes - izlādes cikls 10 : 1, piem. 50 Ah lādē ar 5 A un izlādē ar 0,5 A

----------


## Didzis

Tak neviens neliek Tev mainīt trafu. Pat pārtīt to nevajag. Vajag vienkārši iztaisīt atvadu no trafa sekundārā tinuma, lai izejas spriegums būtu mazāks, tad arī strāva būs mazāka. Tas tak ir tik elementāri. Negribi piemeklēt izejas spriegumu, paņem LATR autotransformātoru un pieslēdz savu esošo trafu caur to. Tad varēsi strāvu regulēt vēl precīzāk. Protams vari lodēt visādus komparātorus,strāvas stabilizātorus, trenētājus u.t.t, tikai priekš kam sarežģīt lietas. Laikam jau grūti iestāstīt, ka viens regulējams autotransformātors var aizstāt visādus procesorus un komparātorus. Gribi sarežģit -sarežģī!

----------


## MartinsDz

Mairi: Ja gribi DRUSCIŅ SAREŽĢĪT procesu vari izmantot metināmā aparāta shēmiņu ar tiristoru tiltiņu  ::   tikai biški detaļas jāpiedzen priekš tiem 0-100A, protams pie trafa būs jāpiebindē vēl viens tinumu bloks  ::  .
Man ir biški savādāks jautājums (diskusijas dalībniekiem): Kā pareizi aprēķināt izejas spriegumu trafiņam pret aķīti Lai izmantojot šādu vadības shēmiņu varētu strāvu aķī iepūst no 0-20A (45Ah-200Ah), nevar īsti izfunktierēt jo ja mēģina tīt un uzreiz samērīt uz aķa tad sanāk ķīselis jo aķa uzvedība ir lineāra laikā (pieslēdzot pie strāvas: 1min patērē 7A pēc 600min (10h) 1.5A)?  ::

----------


## Tārps

Autiņa lādētājam vajag divus nosacījumus :
   1. kā jau minēja. uzlādes strāvas ierobežošanu - līdz 1/10 no aķa kapacitātes ( pārlieku liela uzlādes strāva bojā plates un samazina aķa mūžu)
   2. spriegums uzlādes procesā nedrīkst pārsniegt 15V - augšējā robeža. Sasniedzot šo robežu un turpinot lādēt, sāk sadalīties ūdens un intensīvi izdalās gāzes. Tas ir, pie sprieguma 15V, strāvai jānokrīt uz 0A.

----------


## MartinsDz

Tātad ja pareizi sapratu trafam ir jābūti izejā 15V, un vadības shēmiņai jāpietuncī sprieguma kontrolers uz aķi?
Pamatā tklīdz abās pusēs tirisrora tiltiņam spriegums izlīdzinās viņš atslēdz aķi?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Pameklē forumā, tās lietas un pareizie spriegumi jau ir apspriestas.

----------


## MartinsDz

Atvainojiet, bet man laikam ir līki pirksti, vai nevarētu palūgt linku?

----------


## juris90

nevajag jaunu neko izgudrot. vajag transformatoru=>diodes=>un reostatu un viss. reostatu var aizstāt ar pakešslēdzi kuram pie izvadiem ir pieslegta nihroma stieple, kura ir uztita uz kaut kadas azbesta plates vai cita materiala. un var pieregulet lai butu kadi 3A viena pozicija un otra pozicija kadi 6A. visi vecie lādētāji darbojas pec šāda principa.

----------


## guguce

Bija kaut kādi psr rūpnieciski ražoti -  ļoti vienkārša shēma ar taisngriezi, diviem oranžajiem tranzistoriņiem (315,361), 
toroidālo transformatoru, vienu tiristoru KY202H,  korpuss no divām noapaļotāmām duralumīnija pusēm, kas kalpo 
siltuma novadīšanai. Nosaukumu neatceros   ::

----------


## Tārps

Tik vienkārši nu gan tiem vecajiem lādētājiem nebija. Tur to pamata regulējošo funkciju pildīja transformatorā ietītie pretējā virziena vijumi, un jo lielāka strāva plūda, jo vairāk to ierobežoja iznīcinot. Agrāk jau tās akumulatoru kapacitātes nemainījās tik lielās amplitūdās (vismaz privātajiem) , kā tagad.

----------


## guguce

[attachment=0:6zmfd64l]radio2001'11.gif[/attachment:6zmfd64l]

----------


## guguce

[attachment=0:1ps736jx]5A.gif[/attachment:1ps736jx]

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

google ieraksti lead acid battery charger circuit
man dziivee ir gadijies remonteet divus laadeetaajus, viens bija taads pavecs, krievu laika... sastaaveeja no transformaatora un taisngrieza tilta ( uz panelja ampermetrs un voltmetrs ). spriegumu vareeja reguleet no 0 - 30 V ja nemaldos, un sekundaarais tinums bija kaa autotransformaatoram - ar sliidkontaktu.
Otrs laadeetaajs bija kjiinieshu razojums - sastaavs - trafs un taisngriezu tilts, paarsleedzami tinumi no 12 V uz 24 V, uz panelja ampermetrs....

----------


## kaadzis

man bišk sacēlies jautājums!  ::  pēc kura atskaites punkta ņemt līdzstrāvas voltažu? to kas ir uzreiz aiz diodēm, vai vēl ķēdē ieslēgtu kondensatoru ( resp. reiz 1,41) ? jo iedomājos par to! 
ko es varētu ieteikt lai dabūtu 1-10A atrodi kautkādu izolētu drāti un uztin vēlvienu sekundāro tinumu uz serdes. ganjau tur kautkur kāda spraudziņa atrastos, jo tām - 10a jau šausmigi resnu to drāti nevajag! tas manliekas viens no vienkāršākajiem variantiem! pēc tam nepieciešamos amperus iegūsi ar regulējamo, zinu ka krievu aparātos tādi bija, ja nepieciešams rīt varu nofočēt. 
un otrs lielais sekundārais tinums tev paliks nepieciešamības gadījumā!  ::  es vismaz tā darītu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> man bišk sacēlies jautājums!  pēc kura atskaites punkta ņemt līdzstrāvas voltažu? to kas ir uzreiz aiz diodēm, vai vēl ķēdē ieslēgtu kondensatoru ( resp. reiz 1,41) ? jo iedomājos par to! 
> ko es varētu ieteikt lai dabūtu 1-10A atrodi kautkādu izolētu drāti un uztin vēlvienu sekundāro tinumu uz serdes. ganjau tur kautkur kāda spraudziņa atrastos, jo tām - 10a jau šausmigi resnu to drāti nevajag! tas manliekas viens no vienkāršākajiem variantiem! pēc tam nepieciešamos amperus iegūsi ar regulējamo, zinu ka krievu aparātos tādi bija, ja nepieciešams rīt varu nofočēt. 
> un otrs lielais sekundārais tinums tev paliks nepieciešamības gadījumā!  es vismaz tā darītu.


 vel var trafa primaarajaa pusee iesleegt dimmeri ( simistoru jaudas regulaatoru ); ar slodzi iet labi, bet bez slodzes, jaaskataas, kaa kursh trafs uzvedaas... citiem "patiik"; citiem nepatiik...

----------


## Shark

Es tikko nopirku akumulatoru lādējamo mikreni UC2906(elfas katalogā ir dip versija UC3906). Uzzīmēju platīti priekš viņas un kad uzlodēšu tad jāskatās, kas tur īsti sanāk ar viņu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Šoreiz nav darīšana ar auto bateriju, bet vai nu tāpēc speciālu topiku taisīt. Tātad - lead/acid gel akumulatoru baterija ar 18 cellēm. Varētu lādēt ar 42 V sprieguma avotu, bet tad jātaisa kāds regulators, jo tīkla spriegums stipri svārstīgs. Ierīcei jāsanāk muļķu drošai, t.i., lai pieslēgt un atslēgt bateriju varētu jebkura mājsaimniece. Pastāvīgas strāvas avots šoreiz neder - uzlādes pakāpi un laiku neviens nekontrolēs. Varbūt kādam padomā kāds verķis, kas nodrošinātu vismaz 5 A uzlādes strāvu tukšai baterijai?

----------


## Tārps

Tanī visā ir tikai 2 principi. 
  1. Lai uzlādes spriegums būtu tuvu pie 15 V  un ne vairāk ( 12 V akumulatoram ) 
  2. Lai sākuma periodā uzlādes strāva nepārsniegtu 1/10 no ietilpības. ( tur jau arī vajag to regulēšanu)
      Protams, to procesu der pieskatīt, jo, ja aķis mirst, tad tas nevis lādējas, bet šķeļ ūdeni un izdalās sprādzienbīstama gāze, kurai vajag tikai vienu dzirksteli. Vēl jau arī ir bars gudrinieku, kuri lādē aķi ar izskrūvētiem korķiem un tad jau visādi pārsteigumi iespējami.

----------


## egilssk

Lead/acid akumulatoru lādēšana ir daudz vienkāršāka, tos nelādē ar strāvu, pietiek, ja uzliek stabilu spriegumu (6. cel tas ir 12,7 V), un tā tas var stāvēt bezgalīgi ilgi. man liekas, ka ARGUSA mājas lapā kādreiz bija labs raksts par to.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Sorry, es brīnišķīgi zinu, kas ir lead/acid akumulators un ko tas ziemā ēd. Es lūdzu nostučīt, vai ir kāds klucis TO-3 vai lielākā korpusā, ar ko piestabilizēt 42 voltus, kas neuzceptos pie 5 A  un neprasītu taisīt shēmu ar pulka "uzkārtajiem" elementiem. Kā jau teicu, tīkla spriegums mainās visai plašās robežās, bet stabilizēt to būtu bezjēga. Pameklēju netā, neizdevās neko prātīgu atrast. Vairumā tiek piedāvāti gatavi lādētāji par tik un tik šekeļiem vai jevrikiem.

----------


## heinrx

interesanti vai tugriks kaut kā atrisināja savu problēmu ar strāvas regulēšanu?Tuvākajā laikā arī man var kļūt aktuāls šis jautājums,un ik pa laikam pārskrūvēt atbilstošas jaudas spuldzītes negribētos  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Sorry, es brīnišķīgi zinu, kas ir lead/acid akumulators un ko tas ziemā ēd. Es lūdzu nostučīt, vai ir kāds klucis TO-3 vai lielākā korpusā, ar ko piestabilizēt 42 voltus, kas neuzceptos pie 5 A  un neprasītu taisīt shēmu ar pulka "uzkārtajiem" elementiem. Kā jau teicu, tīkla spriegums mainās visai plašās robežās, bet stabilizēt to būtu bezjēga. Pameklēju netā, neizdevās neko prātīgu atrast. Vairumā tiek piedāvāti gatavi lādētāji par tik un tik šekeļiem vai jevrikiem.


 
veci, piedod, bet tik dumi texti vnk noshokee.. 
es taa iisti nesaprotu.
1. TO3 korpuss kaa taads speej dzeseet 2..3; paareejais - kaa parasti - ar radiatoriem;
2. ja Tu mazliet zinaatu fiziku, saprastu - tupa Imax ierobezhoshana neder, jo pie iisaa caur to reguleejosho elementu [ja straadaas lienaaraa rezhuimaa] buus virs 250W;
3. gatavs neder, daudz [nez, cik tas ir] elementi neder..

nu, tad neko..

----------

